# Patching KMplayer (phonon) for subtitles



## rusty (Aug 22, 2010)

How to go about patching KMplayer to use subtitles with the phonon backend, there's a patch at https://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=38433

I tried the following method but still don't get subtitles
`# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon && make`
`# cd work/phonon && patch -p1 < /path/to/patch`
`# cd ../.. && make install`

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2010)

you made photon (make) and then patched source, after that you installed photon, which was already build....

you had to

```
# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/phonon
# make extract
[I] now patch whatever you need to pach[/I]
# make install
[I]test[/I]
# make clean
```


----------

